# Hocking River Report- Hybrid Striped Bass



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The river is finally in a stable ish condition after the spring floods. The hybrids are starting to feed and holy smokes are they hitting a lure hard!!! Don't let the murky water scare you because these fish can absolutely find anything in the dirtiest of water!! 7-8 vis, higher than the normal water level, and the bite was in the evening. Enjoy the video and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice Wiper. How do they get into the Hocking? I assume that they come up from the Ohio River?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice Wiper. How do they get into the Hocking? I assume that they come up from the Ohio River?


Yea they come up the river from Ohio..pretty far ways for a fish to swim..I believe it's around 35 plus river miles.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Yea they come up the river from Ohio..pretty far ways for a fish to swim..I believe it's around 35 plus river miles.


That's pretty cool stuff! Before osheay and griggs where ever stocked with wipers you would see a couple pigs on a yearly basis get caught below green lawn. Some say from the Ohio river, I've heard others say from stocked ponds flooding. I can believe both.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I stock them in one of my ponds every year. They grow fast and fight hard. They cruise around in packs and wreak havoc.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I stock them in one of my ponds every year. They grow fast and fight hard. They cruise around in packs and wreak havoc.


Yeah they are fun pond fish! And can be trained to eat literally ANYTHING. 
I have an account that used to stock them,I'd fish it on lunch occasionally. Guys would toss their leftovers in at the end of break. Like clockwork a few moments later they was busting the surface eating cheeze-its and french fries 🤣. I never did hook into one why bass fishing with plugs but caught plenty on fries I'd save from lunch.... 
They didn't seem to grow to fast in the pond and stunted out around 20-22" it seemed before they was all caught up or died off...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I stock them in one of my ponds every year. They grow fast and fight hard. They cruise around in packs and wreak havoc.


Yeah they are fun pond fish! And can be trained to eat literally ANYTHING. 
I have an account that used to stock them,I'd fish it on lunch occasionally. Guys would toss their leftovers in at the end of break. Like clockwork a few moments later they was busting the surface eating cheeze-its and french fries 🤣. I never did hook into one why bass fishing with plugs but caught plenty on fries I'd save from lunch.... 
They didn't seem to grow to fast in the pond and stunted out around 20-22" it seemed before they was all caught up or died off...


----------

